# Doin up some peppers to smokeon AMPNS. Qview



## dave17a (Oct 19, 2013)

002.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 19, 2013






Bell peppers cored out like for stuffed bell peppers turned upside down to take on smoke. Figurin it will hold smoke and not take as long. But who will know how much smoke, along with bannana peppers.













001.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 19, 2013






Here we go for the smokin. Top is Jalapenos and the slender green is the Goliath grillers I have talked about and grilled Bottom rack is Bannana and Bells. Pitmasters choice on smoker. Know for sure Jalapenos will go longer.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 19, 2013)

It should be good. Are you cold smoking? How long will it smoke?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dave17a (Oct 20, 2013)

Yes, cold smoking. Will do two full trays on amnps, Have gotten 12 hrs on it.


----------



## themule69 (Oct 20, 2013)

That should be some smokey goodness!


----------



## reinhard (Oct 20, 2013)

That should be real tasty!!  Reinhard


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2013)

Well how'd they turn out? I usually do about 4-6 hours for peppers when I cold smoke them. 2-4 when I hot smoke, depending on the temps I am using. Love some Hatch Chiles smoked, yumm!


----------



## smokinhusker (Oct 21, 2013)

Nice start! Are they done yet?


----------



## dave17a (Oct 21, 2013)

001.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 21, 2013






Jalepenos and Goliath grillers witch was a mistake buy at nursery, but a good one. going on dehydrater.













002.jpg



__ dave17a
__ Oct 21, 2013






For this time which is first time Bananna peppers and green peppers will be put frozen, Food Saver. Got more bannana peppers. Red ones and more smoke, maybe oak. Like to can them but into this for now. Bannana peppers tasted good out of smoker after work,tookem out in the morn before work. Also picked some more Bells tonight that I didn't pull. going to smoke. Oh yea bells need to mellow. Banannas not bad.


----------

